# another newbie



## funnybunny668 (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi all! I've been lurking around here for a couple of days, reading up on some of the past posts, so I thought it was about time I joined in and introduced myself. 
My name's Vicki and I live in Oklahoma. My cat Ringo is a female calico Manx, she was a rescue kitty found at a dumpster about 7 1/2 years ago! 
I also have a 2 year old snake named Marlow, she's a Ball Python. 
looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, funnybunny! It's nice to have you here.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Froum! i look forward to seeing photos of your freinds


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Vicki, it's nice to have you here! Can't wait to see some pictures and hear more about your kitty.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Watta combo, snake and kitty - does she freak out around the snake? or calm if she knows can't get out of the cage.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi funnybunny!! So, are ya funny?! Tell us a joke! A funny one about a bunny! Hahaha.

Welcome to the cat forum! Warning: can be addictive, hehe.

Post those pics!


----------



## funnybunny668 (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome! 
Actually, Ringo doesn't pay much attention to the snake. Marlow stays in her hide box (in her tank) most of the day, so I guess it's an "out of sight, out of mind" situation most of the time. When we have Marlow out, Ringo sometimes watches her, sometimes doesn't. Ringo does usually watch when it's feeding time for Marlow, although I put the snake and her dinner into a paper grocery bag for privacy. Ringo sits and listens and watches the bag. LOL
Actually, there's a story behind my screen name of Funnybunny, but it's kind of silly. 
When my hubby and I were first dating, he bought me a stuffed bunny for Easter. But it wasn't your typical cute little fluffy bunny, he was more of a pot-bellied, long-legged, beady-eyed, mischeivous looking character. Any way, one day while I was at work, hubby got out the digital camera and took a series of photos of Bunny waking up, going outside to explore, and then coming back in because it was too hot outside, and he wrote up a story to go with it. Since then, Bunny has been photographed doing many things like opening Christmas presents, raiding the Easter baskets, and rock-climbing on vacation, as well as a few shots of his more devious side when we've caught him red-handed (red-pawed??) getting into the cookie jar, being a couch-potato in front of the tv, and such. Bunny has become quite a character (but don't tell him that, it will go to his head). :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a creative husband you have! I think that's great. The Funny Bunny is also the name of a piece of music for beginner piano lessons, and I have taught that course for so many years, I assumed that's where the name came from!


----------

